

Ex-Apple Engineer Launches Furniture Company to Rival IKEA - juanplusjuan
http://nypost.com/2015/08/27/ex-apple-engineer-launches-furniture-company-to-rival-ikea/

======
zyxley
> Prices for the Campaign items — chairs start at $495, love seats at $745 and
> sofas at $995 — are a bit more than Ikea’s, but they include shipping to
> anywhere in the US.

"A bit more" is a drastic understatement. Somebody buying a $160 Poäng for
their first apartment or to replace a chair that three kids broke is nowhere
near the same demographic as these prices.

~~~
hellofunk
At least where I live, there is plenty of furniture at IKEA near the $1000
price mark

~~~
flohofwoe
Doesn't mean you have to buy the expensive stuff ;) As far as I remember, my
entire furniture I bought at Ikea was under 1000 Euros, combined.

E.g. IVAR chair for 20 Euros, still working fine after 15 years:
[http://www.ikea.com/de/de/catalog/products/90263902/](http://www.ikea.com/de/de/catalog/products/90263902/)

I thought that's the whole point of Ikea - offering cheap yet reasonably
durable stuff.

------
camillomiller
I despise a lot of what IKEA designs but some of their products are truly
great. Quality is a rollercoaster, too. Some pieces in my kitchen are super
sturdy, some of their less specific furniture, on the other hand, is crap.
Nonetheless almost all of their designs have a strict language and are very
likely to concur to the brand perception. This Campaign chair and sofas look
good, but the designs is not very inspired in my opinion. More like the mid-
century fake brands that many big furniture companies are churning out to cash
in on the huge mid-century revival we're experiencing.

What I find extremely interesting, though, is the way this guy will solve one
of the biggest problems of selling furniture online: shipments and returns.
The smart packaging is great for shipping but is also great for making people
return items easily. That's not to be underestimated. People, at least here in
Europe, are skeptical about buying furniture online because even if the
website offers free returns they're aware of the extreme hassle it will be to
actually do that.

------
eveningcoffee
My own experience with IKEA is that they constantly remove quality products
from their offering. Time to time there are some pearls but the trend seams to
be the reduction of prices and the quality as result.

~~~
eveningcoffee
As another note, the product page of IKEA website can keep Firefox on 100% of
CPU utilization. The same with Chromium.

